# I want to hear about your psychedelic experiences



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 24, 2013)

Nothing puts a smile on my face like hearing a good old crazy psychedelic drug experience. I am curious most of all if anyone has ever done a thumbprint of LSD. If you know what I am talking about and have done it, I am eager to read about it as I have on shroomery but I always wanted to read more experiences on this specific experience. Or just eating pure crystal LSD in general. Other than that, I'm not talking about small to moderate doses of whatever the drug you did may be, I want to know about MEGA fucking doses. We're talking doses that make 20 hits of Lucy and quarters of shrooms look like pussy shit. DMT, Ayahuasca, 2c's it's all welcome here. Blow my mind and/or make me laugh my ass off. Keep em comin, and keep the details as elaborate as possible


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 5, 2013)

41 views and no replies. Ya'll suck.


----------



## BurnReno (Apr 10, 2013)

~~~How does one put into words an experience that leaves you speechless?///I'll do my best when I get back in a few hours...I have to get out and plant some vegetable.


----------



## ped (Apr 10, 2013)

When I was about 3 I was playing in the grassy field on a beautiful spring day. I found a patch of weird looking tiny brown mushrooms. I had a very strange thought come to me telling me to eat them. So I ate about 10 of them. I know now they were liberty caps. Anyway I went inside and layed down and dreamt I was abducted by aliens and they wanted me to trade my human soul to be an interdimensional ambassador of the cosmic consciousness in exchange for a final escape from death. 6 months later I was diagnosed with autism despite never being developmentally disabled prior to that.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 10, 2013)

ped said:


> When I was about 3 I was playing in the grassy field on a beautiful spring day. I found a patch of weird looking tiny brown mushrooms. I had a very strange thought come to me telling me to eat them. So I ate about 10 of them. I know now they were liberty caps. Anyway I went inside and layed down and dreamt I was abducted by aliens and they wanted me to trade my human soul to be an interdimensional ambassador of the cosmic consciousness in exchange for a final escape from death. 6 months later I was diagnosed with autism despite never being developmentally disabled prior to that.


 
WHAAAAAT???!!!! You've gotta be kidding....


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 10, 2013)

BurnReno said:


> ~~~How does one put into words an experience that leaves you speechless?///I'll do my best when I get back in a few hours...I have to get out and plant some vegetable.


 
Haha right on sounds good brother.


----------



## ped (Apr 10, 2013)

3rdEyeVision said:


> WHAAAAAT???!!!! You've gotta be kidding....


 
Wish I were.....


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 11, 2013)

ped said:


> Wish I were.....



How in the fuck could you remember that if you were 3 years old? If an adult figured out you ate shrooms wouldn't they have known you weren't really autistic?


----------



## ped (Apr 11, 2013)

no I'm really autistic. A step or two away from rainman is what most people say. I got lots of memories from that time and earlier. No psychiatrist wants to even begin to listen to something like that. They consider it the imaginative ramblings of a retard.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 11, 2013)

ped said:


> no I'm really autistic. A step or two away from rainman is what most people say. I got lots of memories from that time and earlier. No psychiatrist wants to even begin to listen to something like that. They consider it the imaginative ramblings of a retard.


 
You just blew my mind pretty good bro lol. I don't really know how to respond without possibly being offensive or looking like an idiot.


----------



## ped (Apr 11, 2013)

It's okay. I don't have the capability to be offended. As timothy Leary put it "a true post-terrestrial is shameless."


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 11, 2013)

ped said:


> It's okay. I don't have the capability to be offended. As timothy Leary put it "a true post-terrestrial is shameless."


 
Hahahaha right on dude! I'm gonna send you a PM so this doesn't go on and on in a thread.


----------



## kennacoconut (Apr 16, 2013)

The most badass thing I've done is mushrooms, but I'm interested in reading about LSD experiences as well!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2013)

A few years ago when I was living in a trailer I took a certain dose of a certain substance around 9 or 10 at night and a few hours later I was out in the lawn rolling around cause it felt so nice. Kicked off my shoes and socks, took off my shirt and started walking down the road and every so often i'd pull things out of my pockets and say "whats this? I dont need this" and chuck it. Phone, wallet, truck key, house key, smokes, everything.
I thought I could "see" all my past and future lives connected to me like a centipede or a slinky and i thought it didnt matter if I never ate or drank again because if I died I would be born again and I would always be alive.
And then just after sunrise when I was coming to I realized what I had done and spent the rest of the day looking for all my shit. Found everything except the truck key, I had to get another one made.


----------



## goldendose (Apr 22, 2013)

once upon a time, myself and a good friend of mine took a dose of shrooms and ecstasy. Towards the onset of the peak, around sunrise, we rode a two man bicycle around town whilst frantically yelling "the world.... is coming to an END!" and other such nonsense at stunned and confused onlookers. We weren't arrested BUT I eventually ran head-on into a mailbox at a very high rate of speed. We eventually made it home, a bit bloody, a bit bruised, but not seriously injured. ​​a couple of months later, a couple of trips later: I found myself walking around a park- in the burbs- with a fire extinguisher in my hand, feeling like I couldn't let go of it. People were walking past me, staring, probably thinking to themselves, "why is he carrying that thing." There was no reason. I ganked it from a maintenance shed and soon after that I absconded to a wooded area 30-50 feet off of the concrete walkway and expelled its contents. That's it. That's the story.​


----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2013)

I've never heard of the term 'thumbprint'.

Just checked it out and FUUUUCK. Seems like a good way to melt your brain for good.
Stick to mushrooms. The long term effects are far less than LSD. I know dudes that ate acid all their life and thier brains are fried.

When I was a kid we used to get blotters and geltabs. Blotters were a rollercoaster and the consistensy of them is unreliable. When I was real young I knew a kid who ate a few blotters, felt nothing, so he thought they were bonk. He ate a 10 strip and his girlfriend found him 'holding up the wall'. He said the house would collapse if he didnt. Never heard from that kid again.

I was never a fan of LSD as it was so intense. I alway felt like I could actually feel it attacking my nervous system. One trip I was a hair away from calling 911. I had convinced myself that 'i was going to be this way forrrreeeeeverrr' and was scared shitless.

Mushrooms alway felt natural, like I had control over the trip. The visuals were never as good, but I could stay at a tree for hours watching it swell and shrink almost as if it was breathing!


----------



## winnie (Jun 16, 2013)

did some mushrooms the other day and went to a quarry to swim. i changed the colors of the rocks by touching them, at one point i was walking in the woods and i found a big piece of plywood that i started doing art on and i felt connected to all the dirt and little organisms crawling around me. its really hard to describe


----------



## Unslap (Aug 3, 2013)

MFB said:


> I've never heard of the term 'thumbprint'.
> 
> Just checked it out and FUUUUCK. Seems like a good way to melt your brain for good.
> Stick to mushrooms. The long term effects are far less than LSD. I know dudes that ate acid all their life and thier brains are fried.
> ...


 cmon dude dont act like you really know whats going on here and misguide folks with your inexperience


----------



## dharma bum (Aug 3, 2013)

I've got some pretttty crazy stories I'm going to type up later when I can get to a computer. 
Ayahuasca, psilocybin, LSD, san pedro, I'll try to remember some of the research ones if I can. 
Fuck typing that shit on a phone though... just wanted to mark the page so I can find it easily later


----------



## MFB (Aug 3, 2013)

Unslap said:


> cmon dude dont act like you really know whats going on here and misguide folks with your inexperience


 

I dont get it...How have I misguided or come off inexperienced? That's great if you disagree, but don't make a vague accusing statement without a bit to back it up.


----------



## Arapala (Aug 6, 2013)

so hard to convey a psychedelic experience through text. I have tried everything dmt, lsd, mushrooms, cati, 2c i, other synthesized drugs etc. after my experiences id say i had a lot of fun and healthy introspective thoughts.


----------

